# How to detail engine bay



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I am wanting to detail engine bay, I was going to degrease as really dirty then rinse with pressure washer, what is best to bring up the plastics ? I don't have many products that's the problem .would normal silicone spray do the job or wd40 etc ? Also I have washed my engine on my cars many times with pressure washer just a quick once over and never covered up plugs etc do you think will be fine just a quick blast over

Thanks dean


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Have a quick look at this for some ideas.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=380522


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Also http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/engine-degreasers-and-dressings.html


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

PIIMP said:


> I am wanting to detail engine bay, I was going to degrease as really dirty then rinse with pressure washer, what is best to bring up the plastics ? I don't have many products that's the problem .would normal silicone spray do the job or wd40 etc ? Also I have washed my engine on my cars many times with pressure washer just a quick once over and never covered up plugs etc do you think will be fine just a quick blast over
> 
> Thanks dean


I wouldn't use a pressure washer in an engine bay


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

APC, brushes, open hose or low pressure spray and any trim/plastic/dash product

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366540


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

APC, whatever Polish and Wax you use normally and then I use Meguiars Tyre Gel this brings up
 the engine bay plastic  a treat.


----------

